# Season Opener!!! Sacramento @ Oklahoma City Hornets (11/1)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (0-0) @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets (0-0)
Ford Center, Tuesday November 1st, 2005
5:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Chris Anderson/P.J. Brown/Desmond Mason/J.R. Smith/Speedy Claxton

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings buzz 



> Bibby aims to regain touch
> Mike Bibby said he's ready to regain his regular-season form of last season, when he averaged a career-best 19.6 points. He endured miserable preseason shooting until his 20-point effort on 7-for-12 accuracy against the Lakers in Las Vegas on Friday.
> 
> "Once I get back home, I'm going to get in there and get some extra shots," Bibby said. "I need some practice time by myself."
> ...





> Tuesday: At New Orleans/Oklahoma City - With a superior roster, the Kings should pound the displaced Hornets.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-vBookie thread-:wave:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 112
Hornets 89


Peja 24pts 6rebs 3asts
Bibby 16pts 3reb 9asts
Brad 12pts 11rebs 4asts
Sar 16pts 8rebs 3asts
Bonzi 14pts 7rebs 2asts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings were leaving for Oklahoma City today, were in the air for 15 minutes, then the plane had mechanical problems, so they had to return to Sacramento for the night. They won't leave until tomorrow and won't get there until like 5 hours before the game.

Great way to start the season


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes: Stojakovic, Bibby still looking for their shot 

Kings buzz


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kings: 98 
Hornets: 76


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings open season a work in progress


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The 2005-2006 Kings Season is under way!!! Kings win the tip...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Shareef scores the game's first 4 points.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Timeout.

Kings up 13-8, 4:19 to go in the first.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

not able to watch the game but seems like neither team is shooting well


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Shareef is out with 2 fouls, leaves with 6 Points and 4 Rebounds. KT in.

15-15. Miller drives to the basket AND 1!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings were up 7, now down 1.

Hornets 22
Kings 21

Speedy is tearing things up...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

not a good first quarter


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Transition O is pathetic so far. 4 turnovers in the open court when they had a scoring opportunity.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

5:15 without a bucket, Bonzi finally broke the streak.

Hornets 36
Kings 27


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

WHAT IS THIS **** MAN!?!?! shot clock vio?!?!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

finally we get sumthing goin.. bibby and 1?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja hits his 1000th 3, Bibby steals, makes the shot, gets fouled. Free throws after the break

38-32.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

And right back to a 11 point lead for the Hornets.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Halftime 

Hornets 44
Kings 33

9 Turnovers, 31% shooting.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

get it together Sac lets go.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

so when is the "trade Bonzi Wells" thread going to be up?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hornets are +11 rebounds over the Kings, 5:9 assist to turnever ratio :hurl:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

yahoos not working either :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

53-38:|


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Hornets are +11 rebounds over the Kings, 5:9 assist to turnever ratio :hurl:


Along with 31% fg.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

o wow i click on nba.com courtside and it gives me bucks v. sixers and yahoo is down :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gamecast?gameId=251101003
http://www.nba.com/games/20051101/SACNOK/livestats.html


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

wow what a first game, down 20 points


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

why is bonzi wells shooting 20 footers...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This is awful.

64-42.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Whats up with the Kings, I cant believe I'm saying this, I'm rooting for you guys to come back to win this game. Them Hornets are good tonight, but can they consistantly do it. I hope you guys come back and win. Just like my Warriors we don't want to lose to the Hornets either. But credit to Hornets they are playing well good luck to you guys on a comeback.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

lol


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Amareca said:


> lol


 81 more games


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

I guess it's way too early to say I told you so to Kings' fans, but it sure doesn't look good. Maybe they're just rusty.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

*Wow*

the kings got served nice tonight and to top it off by the Hornets lol 67 to 93 

LETS GO LAKERS :banana:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^ Wow, wonderful perception you've got there. 

Ouch, when I realized I was gonna be in class for the season opener, I was pretty mad, but it seems I was better off. The Kings always do poorly when I miss them. So, obviously the Kings played real bad, but did NO step it up in there first meaningful game since Katrina?

Last season Seattle got beat bad by the Clips in their opener, and it lit a fire under there team for the whole season. We can only hope the Kings react so well.


----------



## BK_KingsFan (Jul 24, 2005)

That was just an ugly, repugnant game for the Kings. But Im not concerned yet. We defenitely wont play this bad anymore. I mean we only shot about 30% and god knows we wont shoot that poorly every night.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

:rotf:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn. I assume that arriving five hours before tip-off had an effect. The Kings were probably tired, and a matchup with a young, fast-paced team is not favorable. It's tough to judge a team based on the season opener. I really dislike the Kings, but it would be nice to have a real competitive division.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

KINGS (0-1) 67 
HORNETS (1-0) 93 



PWNED!


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> KINGS (0-1) 67
> HORNETS (1-0) 93
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

talk about losers talking crap after one game :krazy: :krazy:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:eek8:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Lakers fans have to have higest IQ on bbb.net board. Yes I said it :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I apologize for a few ignorant fans. It's sad to see the guys talking trash before we have even played our first game.


----------



## Amplified (Oct 31, 2005)

> I apologize for a few ignorant fans. It's sad to see the guys talking trash before we have even played our first game.


I agree... Some of you Laker fans need to chill, your giving us a bad name and we don't need to be adding fuel to the fire. Every team is gonna have an off night. You may just be eating your words if we get spanked tonight. Just my $.02


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats pretty sad...... I can understand losing by a point or two to a horrible team, but getting blown out? Ouch.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I thought we were going to lose, but damn, not like this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Uhm.... no Houston game thread tonight?


----------

